# good for us, good for others...



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

One thing about power is some folks want to control anything and everything. Water has been on of those issues, and will continue to be, at shocking levels in part of the world.

One of the most oppressive taxes is a tax on drinking water...Washington had it, put in by the legislature, against the will of the people and when we got a chance to vote on it, we got rid of it. For a while, it became just a bit more expensive for me to buy and rotate my bottled water. The good thing is, with something like this, legislators in other states see some new tax, chomp on the bit to do it, but when it's rejected soundly, it might spare some folks in some states.

Their attempts to tax us for water, and saying that 'every drop of rain that falls belongs to the state' some years back made International news as arrogant oppression.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

taxing water like that, and the accompanying mentality behind it, is disgusting...

that being said, why not use a 'carrot' & offer a discount to companies/people that are willing to reuse their bottles at a 'fillup station', if excess plastic in landfills is the evil supposedly trying to be tackled?

I refill my water cooler 5 gallon bottles at the local Buehler's supermarket for $0.21/gallon at a refill station they have placed conveniently in front of the store


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We have a grocery chain that has the same type of setup at $0.25 a gallon. Since we have our own well, I just refill bottles from the faucet.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> We have a grocery chain that has the same type of setup at $0.25 a gallon. Since we have our own well, I just refill bottles from the faucet.


we have our own well also, but over time the water will stain containers 

also, many people don't 'like' well water, idk why... I think it has _character_


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

When I lived in South Hill, WA, we'd artesian well water. I use to marvel that people drove from other communities just to get water from our public utility.

I've been to other parts of the country and I'm amazed by what they get out of the tap. It's clear, clean water where I live now, but that's not the point...I don't want to dedicate the time and energy to rotating and cleaning water containers, I want my preps to include many one gallon jugs and individual bottles of water so they can be rotated. Way back, in the Marines and Army, I went nuts trying to keep just a few one quart and one two quart canteen completely clean.

We scored a victory...the SOB's tried to tax our water and we shot it down when we got the chance.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad ta hear that survive, was totally rediculous. I understand why yall use bottled water an we always got some on hand fer the same reasons, momma rotates it out by takin some ta work (there water there ain't the best) an I take some fer CERT trainin an such, otherwise all mine goes inta SS bottles fer work an such.

Glad yall had a chance ta defeat it.


----------

